# Linode switches to hourly billing with monthly caps...



## Abydon (Apr 9, 2014)

https://blog.linode.com/2014/04/09/introducing-hourly-billing/


----------



## willie (Apr 9, 2014)

Any idea how the cpu speed of their "8 core" 0.24/hour server compares with an E3-1245v2?

Uptano.com has something comparable to the Linode offer but that's an actual single tenant server, that seems more attractive.  However, it's apparently a dual L54xx so it's only about the same speed as a midrange E3.


----------



## tchen (Apr 9, 2014)

2x E5-2670


----------



## dano (Apr 9, 2014)

I wish my clients Linode's were on E5's: Here is a Linode I just spun up a few days ago or so...

Intel® Xeon® CPU           L5630  @ 2.13GHz


----------



## Abydon (Apr 9, 2014)

processor : 7

vendor_id : GenuineIntel

cpu family : 6

model : 45

model name : Intel® Xeon® CPU E5-2670 0 @ 2.60GHz

 

This is from one that was spun up ~6 months ago.


----------



## Mun (Apr 9, 2014)

http://incero.com/ <-- check here for better prices 

Long story short, the linode idea is sound because you can spin up a server during peak loads, and then kill it during lower usage times. You get a good network spread, so it isn't that bad. I also assume you can load up a prebuilt image.

Mun


----------



## Ruchirablog (Apr 9, 2014)

dano said:


> I wish my clients Linode's were on E5's: Here is a Linode I just spun up a few days ago or so...
> 
> Intel® Xeon® CPU           L5630  @ 2.13GHz


open a ticket asking for a migration. They will happily do that for you


----------



## dano (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, I am sure Linode support would move it over to a newer node if we asked -- to be honest, I figured any new nodes I created on Linode would be on the new hardware, but I assume they are not 100% finished with the hardware refresh yet(DFW anyways).


----------



## Dylan (Apr 10, 2014)

Mun said:


> http://incero.com/ <-- check here for better prices


It's funny you linked Incero because: https://wable.com/


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 10, 2014)

Not really all that surprised - really all one needs to enable hourly billing is a control panel (for both billing and VPS control) that supports it.  Linode's control panels have always been custom.


----------



## lbft (Apr 12, 2014)

Hourly billing does present a different usage pattern though - for one thing, when people spin up servers on-demand it usually means they want to use a lot of a particular resource right then, affecting how hard you can oversell. Also if people can spin up new instances for a couple of hours/days to cover peak usage then maybe they won't upgrade to a higher plan as soon.

Of course lots of people are just going to spin up instances and keep them running permanently (because automatically deploying instances is harder than just setting them up manually once), and some number of people are going to sign up because if they cancel it after a day or two they're only out a couple of bucks, so the marketing benefit may outweigh the downsides.


----------

